# Mt. Mitchell ticket



## paluc52 (Jan 2, 2003)

If anyone on the list can't ride, but wants to be on the list next year, let me know. I will be happy to purchase your ticket and leave your name on the list. Thanks.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone remember the Mt Mitchell forum site? I was hunting for a ticket there last year, but most of the time there were only requests, no offers. I missed the best time for getting a ticket, which is the last two weeks before the ride. Lot of people who were planning to do the ride have unexpected things come up at the last moment and are unable to ride. 

If you can't get in, do Mountains of Misery instead (a week later), it is a much harder ride than Mitchell.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Here's the link to the Unofficial AOMM site*

Spin,

Here's the link for the exchange:

Mt. Mitchell Ticket Exchange 

Greg


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Thanks*



VinPaysDoc said:


> Spin,
> 
> Here's the link for the exchange:
> 
> ...


Bookmarked now so I don't forget it again.


----------

